# (SOLVED) Problems starting wlan at boot

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have troubles getting wlan up and running during boot. My config is as follows:

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drt73"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="myessid"

  psk="mypassword"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}
```

/etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
```

# rc-update show

```
      NetworkManager |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

           net.wlan0 |      default                  

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default    
```

ls -la /etc/init.d/

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Feb 18 14:50 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 18 14:50 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Feb 20 19:40 net.wlan0 -> net.lo
```

----------

## d2_racing

Your problem is that the wpa_supplicant doesn't have enough time to start.

You need to add this line inside /etc/conf.d/net :

```

wpa_timeout_wlan0=5 

```

----------

## d2_racing

After a fresh reboot, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Your problem is that the wpa_supplicant doesn't have enough time to start.
> 
> You need to add this line inside /etc/conf.d/net :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It appears to be briefly working but then I lose connection   :Sad: 

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:62:da  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:5e:9f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:352 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:352 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:27504 (26.8 KiB)  TX bytes:27504 (26.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:2e:47:fd:36  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:538 (538.0 B)  TX bytes:13977 (13.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0E-2E-47-FD-36-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=12 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# wpa_cli status 

```
Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:18:f6:03:41:26

ssid=SpeedTouch

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

----------

## devilheart

which wlan nic are you using?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> which wlan nic are you using?

 

An edimax usb wifi stick.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, we will try this :

```

# rc-update del net.wlan0

```

Reboot your box and post this when you are in your WM.

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Here goes:

# ifconfig -a                    

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:62:da  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:5e:9f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:912 (912.0 B)  TX bytes:912 (912.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:2e:47:fd:36  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2044 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:10109 (9.8 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0E-2E-47-FD-36-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=12 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```
* WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started.
```

# rc-update del net.wlan0 

```
* 'net.wlan0' not found in any of the specified runlevels
```

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:62:da  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:5a:5e:9f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:912 (912.0 B)  TX bytes:912 (912.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:2e:47:fd:36  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2044 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:10109 (9.8 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0E-2E-47-FD-36-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=12 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# wpa_cli status

```
Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:18:f6:03:41:26

ssid=SpeedTouch

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

# ping www.google.nl

```
ping: unknown host www.google.nl
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# dmesg | grep -i rt73

# lsmod

```

----------

## d2_racing

And for the record, I think that you need this line inside /etc/conf.d/net

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drt73usb" 

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> And for the record, I think that you need this line inside /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drt73usb" 
> ...

 

Strangely enough that didn't work:

Edit:

I did use the rt73.bin from ralinks website and put it into the /lib/firmware folder.

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

wpa_timeout_wlan0=5 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drt73usb"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'rt73usb'.

                                                                          [ !! ]
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

# dmesg | grep -i rt73  

Finds nothing

# lsmod  

```
Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 48788  0 

stp                    10628  1 bridge

llc                    13964  2 bridge,stp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    16640  0 

ieee80211_crypt        13316  1 ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ipv6                  230436  20 

aes_i586               15872  0 

aes_generic            37160  1 aes_i586

snd_seq_oss            33792  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     14720  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50544  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         14732  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            39840  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20992  1 snd_pcm_oss

rt2500usb              26368  0 

arc4                    9984  2 

ecb                    10880  2 

crypto_blkcipher       23684  1 ecb

hci_usb                20376  0 

rt73usb                28160  0 

rt2x00usb              17792  2 rt2500usb,rt73usb

rt2x00lib              33792  3 rt2500usb,rt73usb,rt2x00usb

fglrx                1766344  28 

snd_hda_intel         346256  1 

rfkill                 16664  1 rt2x00lib

bluetooth              58724  1 hci_usb

snd_pcm                67076  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

led_class              12164  1 rt2x00lib

snd_timer              26376  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

i2c_i801               16400  0 

mac80211              125712  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

iTCO_wdt               18084  0 

snd                    55204  10 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

sky2                   47876  0 

i2c_core               29076  1 i2c_i801

cfg80211               29832  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

agpgart                38356  1 fglrx

thermal                23836  0 

iTCO_vendor_support    11780  1 iTCO_wdt

serio_raw              13060  0 

snd_page_alloc         15880  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

processor              42156  1 thermal

pcspkr                 10624  0 

usblp                  18816  0 

thermal_sys            17832  2 thermal,processor

button                 14480  0 

tg3                   114436  0 

libphy                 25856  1 tg3

e1000                 113220  0 

xfs                   468168  0 

nfs                   229224  0 

nfs_acl                11136  1 nfs

lockd                  63912  1 nfs

sunrpc                175296  5 nfs,nfs_acl,lockd

jfs                   160740  0 

raid10                 27392  0 

dm_bbr                 17696  0 

dm_snapshot            23588  0 

dm_mirror              23680  0 

dm_log                 16900  1 dm_mirror

dm_mod                 55880  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

sbp2                   27404  0 

ohci1394               34096  0 

ieee1394               84676  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17792  0 

usbhid                 43776  0 

ff_memless             12552  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               29840  0 

ssb                    43140  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               27024  0 

usb_storage            88128  1 

ehci_hcd               37388  0 

usbcore               125168  12 rt2500usb,hci_usb,rt73usb,rt2x00usb,usblp,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  219860  0 

qla2xxx               164964  0 

megaraid_sas           35120  0 

megaraid_mbox          34576  0 

megaraid_mm            16668  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40392  0 

aacraid                67468  0 

sx8                    21388  0 

DAC960                 67144  0 

cciss                  61188  0 

3w_9xxx                35108  0 

3w_xxxx                29728  0 

mptsas                 37128  0 

scsi_transport_sas     33408  1 mptsas

mptfc                  22020  0 

scsi_transport_fc      44420  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               19528  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 23304  0 

mptscsih               37760  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                75748  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                33152  0 

dc395x                 36748  0 

qla1280               121100  0 

dmx3191d               18048  0 

sym53c8xx              71832  0 

qlogicfas408           14720  0 

gdth                   80072  0 

advansys               80640  0 

initio                 23364  0 

BusLogic               28340  0 

arcmsr                 27776  0 

aic7xxx               126008  0 

aic79xx               117848  0 

scsi_transport_spi     27904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     35252  0 

videobuf_core          24580  0 

pdc_adma               14724  0 

sata_inic162x          16644  0 

sata_mv                29836  0 

ata_piix               23940  0 

ahci                   34828  6 

sata_qstor             14724  0 

sata_vsc               13572  0 

sata_uli               12292  0 

sata_sis               13316  0 

sata_sx4               17796  0 

sata_nv                28168  0 

sata_via               15236  0 

sata_svw               13444  0 

sata_sil24             20100  0 

sata_sil               15368  0 

sata_promise           18308  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9472  0 

pata_pcmcia            18944  0 

pcmcia                 38956  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            40212  3 ssb,pata_pcmcia,pcmcia
```

# lspci -v 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5WDG2 WS Professional motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X PCI Express Root Port (rev c0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: ff900000-ff9fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cff00000-00000000efefffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d8

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at ffafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cfe00000-00000000cfefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: ff800000-ff8fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: ff700000-ff7fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: ff600000-ff6fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at ffafbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: ff500000-ff5fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

   Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 2606

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 218

   I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d880 [size=16]

   Memory at ffafb800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:01.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   Memory at ff5fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

01:01.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 23

   Memory at ff5fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

01:01.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

   Memory at ff5ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5W DH Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

   Memory at ff5ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at ff5f8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81e4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at ff6fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Expansion ROM at ff6e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81e4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

   Kernel modules: jmicron

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 216

   Memory at ff7fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at a800 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at ff7c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217

   Memory at ff8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at ff8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e630

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at ff9f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at ff9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

06:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa18

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at ff9ec000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# lsusb

```

I know for a fact that NeddySeagoon knows how to make that Wireless card works, so I will contact him for you  :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Long time no see - welcome back.

worksforme Thats my wpa-supplicant setup using the rt73usb driver from the 2.6.28 kernel.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lsusb
> ...

 

Thanks   :Smile:  This adapter worked out-of-the-box with Ubuntu and with module-assistant in Debian so I'm sure we can get it working in Gentoo. 

# lsusb

```
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1532:000c  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c317 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your actual files :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Long time no see - welcome back.
> 
> worksforme Thats my wpa-supplicant setup using the rt73usb driver from the 2.6.28 kernel.

 

Hi Ned, it's good to be back! (I spend some time in Debian/buntu land). I'll ditch the ralink driver from /lib/firmware and unmask gentoo-sources 2.6.28.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

The 2.6.28 rt73usb module knows your device

```
ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
```

grepping the kernel shows 

```
./drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.c:   { USB_DEVICE(0x148f, 0x2573), USB_DEVICE_DATA(&rt73usb_ops) },
```

The kernel driver still needs the firmware (rt73.bin) in /lib/firmware and you also need firmware loading support in the kernel.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

My kernel options are as follows:

```

  ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 

Generic Driver Options ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  

Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, 

<N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, 

<?> for Help, </> for Search.  Legend:   │  

  │  [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │                               (/sbin/hotplug) path to uevent helper             

  │ │                               [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware          

  │ │                               [*] Prevent firmware from being built            

  │ │                               -*- Userspace firmware loading support           

  │ │                               [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary 

  │ │                               ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary     

  │ │                               [ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages                     

  │ │                               [ ] Managed device resources verbose debug messages     │ 
```

Formatting improved by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

```
-*- Userspace firmware loading support
```

is the key one there, its forced on by another selection, which should be your rt73usb driver.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

The problems appears to be in getting a dhcp lease from the router. I can scan for access points (indicating my driver is working). I can connect maually, but I can't get an ip adres:

# dhcpcd wlan0

```
wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan.0 restart
```

then look at the end of dmesg.

Post the wlan0 stuff please.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Btw NetworkManger doesn't connect to the same access point either.

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```
 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

dmesg

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e timed out
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

```
wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e 
```

Is that your access point or someone elses ?

As its trying to authenticate, it must have already associated.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> ```
> wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e 
> ```
> ...

 

Weird, the wireless access point appears to have another mac address   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Hehe.  Thats not your AP then.  You can blacklist that one or prefer your own one but I'm not sure how with wpa_supplicant.

Are you trying to operate with a hidden ESSID ?

Its against the standard but it sometimes for some people with some drivers. Be sure to broadcast your ESSID, at least until this works.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Hehe.  Thats not your AP then.  You can blacklist that one or prefer your own one but I'm not sure how with wpa_supplicant.
> 
> Are you trying to operate with a hidden ESSID ?
> ...

 

 :Smile:   Strangely enough I've used the same accesspoint with Debian without problems (my gfriend still uses it). I plugged in another router and this time I could connect to the router, but still no internet   :Confused:  I walked over to my gfriends laptop, connected to the same network though NetworkManager which succeeded, and she has working internet. I'm puzzeled what the problem is on my system.

dmesg with the new network:

```
wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=7)

wlan0: associated

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 6, Aifs: 3.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 7.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 3, CWmax: 4, Aifs: 1.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 2, CWmax: 3, Aifs: 1.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:f6:3d:05:4e

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:9a:9e:1f:2d (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=7)

wlan0: associated

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 6, Aifs: 3.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 7.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 3, CWmax: 4, Aifs: 1.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 2, CWmax: 3, Aifs: 1.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

It became ready but doesn't appear to have got an IP because something said 

```
wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3) 
```

 In short, it disconnected but I don't know what reason=3 is.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> It became ready but doesn't appear to have got an IP because something said 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

*googeling*   :Smile: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hurray! I solved the mystery   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  The rt2500usb driver was the culprit, all it took was a:

```
# rmmod  rt2500usb

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

add rt2500usb to/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 
```

Now I only have to get NetworkManager working but that is a whole other thread. Thanks all!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Where did you get rt2500usb from?

You are supposed to be using rt73usb from the kernel.

I guess you need to remove your old driver, whatever it was.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Where did you get rt2500usb from?
> 
> You are supposed to be using rt73usb from the kernel.
> ...

 

I suspect this is the problem   :Wink: 

```

 .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.27-gentoo-r8 Configuration

  │ │                                                                              <M>   Ralink rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA) support                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     Ralink rt2500 rfkill support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     Ralink rt2500 leds support      
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Nice 

 

Yep, thanks for your support!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

